# Monark $1.150



## Lisetticamia (Sep 23, 2018)

They are wanting 1150, is it worth it?

At a show and might buy it.


Thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Is it worth it to YOU? If you are unsure of what you are buying you may need to pass. V/r Shawn


----------



## Lisetticamia (Sep 23, 2018)

I know they ate hard to come buy, and I love all the chrome. Just seen a variety of prices when it comes to these.


----------



## Boxtubebob (Sep 23, 2018)

if you like it buy it. looks correct from what i can see. fair price.


----------



## ballooney (Sep 23, 2018)

Monark?  The only bike I see is the Shelby...ha ha.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2018)

ballooney said:


> Monark?  The only bike I see is the Shelby...ha ha.



I see a whole lot of wrong with that Shelby! V/r Shawn


----------



## Lisetticamia (Sep 23, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I see a whole lot of wrong with that Shelby! V/r Shawn



He said it was restored with new paint, but the paint job was awful. It wasn't for sale.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 23, 2018)

I think the price is fair.
what stem does it have?
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/36-silver-king.139827/


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Lisetticamia said:


> He said it was restored with new paint, but the paint job was awful. It wasn't for sale.



Looked like maybe all the big money pieces were either low quality repo or home made. V/r Shawn


----------



## Lisetticamia (Sep 23, 2018)

locomotion said:


> I think the price is fair.
> what stem does it have?
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/36-silver-king.139827/



I don't remember what stem it had, I guess I didn't really pay attention to it. He would have gone down to $800, but I wasn't feeling it. It's funny his wife said it was the ugliest bicycle in his possession .


----------



## locomotion (Sep 23, 2018)

$800 was a no brainer


----------

